# Themenchatabend - 25.11.2012 - Mein Teichjahr 2012: Was war gut, was schlecht?



## Annett (12. Nov. 2012)

Was?
Themenchatabend (TCA) zum Thema :"Mein Teichjahr 2012: Was war gut, was schlecht?"

Wann?
25. November 2012 ab 20:00 Uhr

Wo?
Wie immer im Hobby-Gartenteich.de Chat.

Der TCA wird geleitet von Kristin (Bambus Mami)


----------



## Bambus Mami (12. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 25.11.2012 - Mein Teichjahr 2012: Was war gut, was schlecht?*

Liebe Forianer!

Ich habe die Anregungen aufgegriffen, ich werde diesmal die Tische kreisförmig anordnen und auch alle Tische gleich schmücken, dann kann sich jeder hinsetzen, wo er will.... 

Das Thema ist diesmal breiter aufgestellt, Expertenwissen ist nicht gefragt, eher Anekdoten um und über Euren Teich....

Was habt Ihr gut hingekriegt? Die Bepflanzung, die Reinigung, die Fischzucht?
Und was sollte diesmal unbedingt (noch) besser werden?

Ich freu mich auf Euch!!!!!
Kristin


----------



## lotta (14. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 25.11.2012 - Mein Teichjahr 2012: Was war gut, was schlecht?*

 liebe themenchat-chefin,
heißt das, wir können uns wild durcheinander setzen?
 na, da fällt einem die wahl ja auch schwer...
und winken darf man nicht mehr?
ich fand 's recht lustig... das lockert auf.
auf jeden fall, freue ich mich, auch heute schon, auf diesen sicher wieder interessanten, abend mit euch


----------



## Pammler (16. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Themenchatabend - 25.11.2012 - Mein Teichjahr 2012: Was war gut, was schlecht?*

darf man auch kommen wenn man* nichts* schlecht gemacht hat?


----------

